# Shrimp and Upside Down Catfish



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

Are there any shrimp species that can be in the same tank as an Upside Down Catfish? I was thinking of adding some RCS to my tank, but am unsure if they'll get eaten.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Generally, if a shrimp can fit inside the mouth of a fish, it can become a meal.

Even if it's too big to be consumed in a single bite, fish can still harass and kill. I'd pick one or the other if I were you. 

That said... I've kept shrimp in tanks with larger fish and have had thriving populations. Just have to provide plenty of hiding spaces. Your mileage will likely vary.


----------



## Poemist0902 (Jul 2, 2015)

Provide plenty of hiding places and the shrimp should be fine. It's likely that if the catfish can fit an RCS in its mouth that it will, so expect the occasional loss, but keeping them both together could be possible. That said, it would be easier to keep them separate.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

IME, upside down cats are *very *carnivorous. Always hunting. And their mouth is plenty large enough to fit RCS. Sure, hiding spots may help, but it's just a matter of time before they are found.


----------



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

I think its best to avoid it then. 

What bottom dweller would go well with the shrimp? Cory cats?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had tiny little Corydoras habrosus pick off shrimplets and harass larger shrimp.

How large is your tank? How long has it been running? If your tank is large enough and you think he could handle supplemental feeding, a group of 6 or so Otos may be really fun for you. Don't think they'll eat your shrimp.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Otos are the only ~100% safe fish with shrimp


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Upside-downs will snorfle the cherries right up. Amano shrimp may work, but be sure you get larger ones. 
If the tank is large, you could try a viper shrimp. They're 5" long filter-feeding shrimp, so they need a lot of flow and sometimes some additional food, but an upside-down cat shouldn't be able to eat one. The shrimp will flail its fans at the cats if bothered, and it should chase them away if they bother it.


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

Yukiharu said:


> Otos are the only ~100% safe fish with shrimp


+1 from my knowlege. I've kept an Oto with baby RCS and none of them vanished (that I know of)


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Thought our most peaceful betta could handle being with Cherries. Nope. Otos are purely veggie eaters. I'd go with them. Not to mention they are adorable!!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Upside down catfish and shrimp means a expensive fish food you just feed your catfish


----------

